# Anyone on Colofac (mebeverine HCI)?



## Chavonnes (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi just recently diagnosed with IBS-D and prescribed Colofac (mebeverine HCI, Solvay). Wondered if there are any longterm side effects one should be aware of?They have stopped the D and help reduce the gas and cramping, but I don't like the idea of taking pills everyday.ThanksChavonnes


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Chavonnes,Iï¿½ve been on Colofac now for two years, and no, I have no side effects to report. My doctor(s) seems to think that I will be taking for much longer and does not seem to be concerned about that. I can definitely tell that itï¿½s still having an effect on my IBS. Susanne


----------



## Chavonnes (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Susanne,Thanks for your reply. its very reassuring to know that you have been taking it for 2 years without problems. Its the only thing at this stage that is actually working for me.CheersChavonnes


----------

